# my buddy's Stratocaster guitar.....reprise....



## scrimman (Aug 23, 2014)

A while back (and I do mean a while back) my friend handed me his old Fender to upgrade it a bit. Imagine my surprise when I took the paint off and found a magnificent hunk of Mahogany that was all one piece! I did this video of the process; I time-lapsed it; other than that it would have been far too long.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 23, 2014)

Holy smokin geetars man! That is suhweet!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DavidDobbs (Aug 24, 2014)

all I can say is WOW

Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 24, 2014)

Nice job Sean. I always love your time lapse videos. If memory serves me correctly you have a Mahogany build from scratch on the list don't you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 24, 2014)

Great video Sean. I too like time lapse on something like that. You did a bang up job on the video and especially on the art!


----------



## scrimman (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks, y'all. Yep; there is a hunk or two of mahogany who's time is almost here. Just have one more dozen projects to do and I can get started.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## brown down (Sep 9, 2014)

insane carvings to say the least!! nice job on the video as well.. I know absolutely nothing about musical instruments. does taking wood out of the piece effect the sound? or not so on electric guitars.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 9, 2014)

brown down said:


> insane carvings to say the least!! nice job on the video as well.. I know absolutely nothing about musical instruments. does taking wood out of the piece effect the sound? or not so on electric guitars.


Great question Jeff

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## scrimman (Sep 22, 2014)

Yes; the type of wood matters a great deal; no matter if it's acoustic, electric, or both. There is a huge difference between the sound a Stratocaster made with Ash compared to this lovely hunk of Mahogany. Huge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scrimman (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks, Tay. I put the pic of the strat above the video because I saw the color just wasn't there, and now since it's in his hands I can't reshoot that part of the vid. The sticker is a touchstone to his past; he used to be a communications guy with one of the Navy SEAL teams, and they used to relax to that station's music when they weren't deployed. That guitar has been all over the world and he's quite proud of that. Justifiably so, I think. So, I wanted to make sure some of it's past was preserved after I remade it. 
And how about you doctor your strat up instead of smashing it? :-) I'm telling ya as one professional termite to another....it's fun!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

